# What it means to cancel transaction on ebay



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear all,

I bidded and won an old GG-1 off ebay.

The merchant sent it via First Class USPS, and tracking shows that it left Miami.

However, somewhere along the line, the parcel went missing. Singapore Post was unable to track it.

The merchant offered to sent me a another GG-1 but I would have to meet him half way, I need to find out the cost of sending the same item via Priority Mail and pay him for the Priority Mail.

I didn't want the hassle and I asked him for a refund and close the case.

a) The merchant was upset and said that I didn't know the rules of First Class International Mail

b) He said by me canceling the transaction asking for refund, I am admitting that I do not know the risks of sending via First Class International Mail.

Now that got me a bit worried, What does he mean? Does he/ can he wants to file a complain against me in ebay?

I mean c'mon, I didn't get my item after 1 month plus, is it not right for me to ask for refund?

Musicwerks


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

musicwerks said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I bidded and won an old GG-1 off ebay.
> 
> ...


Shipping overseas, particularity to Singapore, can be a daunting situation. I have had packages take weeks to get to N.Y. and on them other hand they have come through in a day. I think what they do is save up all the packages going to a particular place until they get a full container before they ship any on them. While this is happening the track seems to have disappeared while the package is just languishing in a bin waiting to be shipped. Dont be surprised if it showes up some day.

K


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I wouldn't trust doing business by mail with anybody outside of the US. I just don't think I would have any leverage at all to ensure that whatever I bought was actually sent to me. There is so much legaleeze that ya have to wade through to thoruoughly understand the rights and hazards of doing business with an off shore business. I just don't want to mess with it.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you file a case with eBay? I hope you did as you may be covered somewhat under their buyer protection plan. Do not be frightened off by his claim that you do not know the rules. The seller is obligated to get the item to the buyer. BTW, I had an eBay item returned to me from NYC that took over a month to arrive in NC.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Check the ebay rules. Search for cancel transaction or buyer did not receive item.
I believe if you did not receive an item, it is a valid reason to cancel a transaction.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The previous posts are correct, file a case with eBay. If you don't get the item, you get a refund.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

he closed the case now he has no way to get any thing from e-bay or seller.

i have been through it.

never close a case!!!!!!!!


----------



## mackintoshman (Nov 24, 2013)

Over seas shipments should be insured. With First class shipping the tracking stops in the US. It is the cheaper way to ship.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I do not see anything in the post showing a case was closed. He does need to open a case up w/eBay.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

musicwerks said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I bidded and won an old GG-1 off ebay.
> 
> ...



look again<<<5th line down!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wingnut163, you actually need to look again.  He said he wanted a refund and then to close the case. If he didn't get the refund, I'm assuming he didn't close the case!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

maybe,, maybe not.. dose not say which way??????


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Never let the chance to open a case slip by you. You have to beat the 45 day mark.
And Never ever close a case until you get what you what or Ebay tells you to go 
pound sand.

Pookybear


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

pookybear said:


> Never let the chance to open a case slip by you. You have to beat the 45 day mark.
> And Never ever close a case until you get what you what or Ebay tells you to go
> pound sand.
> 
> Pookybear


OKay guys, the merchant promised to pay me back. Will leave it open till money is in.

Musicwerks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you still have the case open, and the merchant has sent you a communication through the case that you'll be repaid, eBay should make sure that happens.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you still have the case open, and the merchant has sent you a communication through the case that you'll be repaid, eBay should make sure that happens.


Yup, Just checked my paypal account- that chap honored his word and did a full refund. I gave him a good review and 5 star ratings in return

Cheers
Musicwerks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's very rare to have eBay refuse to rule in your favor if there is no proof of delivery. I had one like that once, and I did finally get the item, almost a month later! The guy was incensed that I contacted him and informed him that I was shipping it back! I pointed out that I already had the refund and could have simply kept it as well, so I wasn't sure why he was so worked up! I was the guy out the return shipping, naturally he didn't feel the need to refund that.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

musicwerks said:


> Yup, Just checked my paypal account- that chap honored his word and did a full refund. I gave him a good review and 5 star ratings in return
> 
> Cheers
> Musicwerks


nice when it comes together like this!


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

John, I fully agree with you why the merchant should be upset when you did him a favour.

Carinofranco, yep it ends well this time. I think he will ever ship to Singapore ever anymore


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

The seller was trying to bully you. I sell a lot on e-bay. The seller is responsible for the item until it is delivered! 
The only way to get international tracking is with priority or higher. The problem is on items that weigh less than four pounds, then priority adds $20 to $25 to the purchase. As a seller you have to decide on how much self insurance your willing to take on. I regularly send via international first class. The purchase price is normally $20 or less. Shipping is either $12 first class or $37 priority. Fortunately, my record thus far is one loss in fifty shipments. Time is another thing. Depending on the mood of customs, they can hold a package for hours or months. I've seen both. They also can refuse entry because of "improper" description. They will send it back, but that can add 4 - 6 months, again I have had it happen. 
I went into this shipping detail to show the sellers motivation to get you to share the blame. The normal time for first class international is 10 days. If you don't have the item in that time, then you contact the seller. You can only file a case during the first 45 days after the sale. So you can not be too lenient time wise. 

Again, the seller is responsible until you have the item! Your responsibility is to contact him if there is a problem and file a case if the seller does not make it right. 

Because of so many abuses in the past, e-bays rules are stacked in favor of the buyer. The seller has to say what he's going to do up front and then do it. In all cases, if you get the item and it is not what you thought it was, the seller will have to take it back and give a full refund. You will be responsible for the return shipping, which is like taking something back to a store. Internationally that can be an issue. In every case, make sure you know what your buying.

Just some insight from one who deals with this issue daily.

Larry


----------

